# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Wer war schon mal in Deutschland?

## RusskiSlav

Wer hat nach Deutschland gefahren?
Has anyone been to Germany? If so, would you mind posting your experiences there and telling us what it was like or maybe recomending some places to visit? I've never been to Deutschland but I really want to go! Danke schön!

----------


## belka

> Wer hat nach Deutschland gefahren

 Besser w

----------


## pisces

[quote=belka] 

> Wer hat nach Deutschland gefahren

 Besser w

----------


## Indra

Впечатления Правита:  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 05&start=0

----------


## Culturist

Abend, 
eine gute Alternative zu all den anderen Korrekturen ist: Wer ist schon einmal nach Deutschland gefahren? 
Gru

----------


## awb

ja sehr nett von euch, aber was er von euch moechte ist dass ihr ihm etwas von euren erlebnissen da in deutschland erzaehlt, und nicht, dass ihr ihm erzaehlt, dass er ist benutzen muss anstatt hat, versteht ihr nicht?

----------


## Dogboy182

Ya ive been there. nothing special.

----------


## awb

lol

----------

